# A new member to my foursome



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

To all my friends on the forum; I'm proud to announce the birth of my first Great grandson born Oct.3 2010 at 7:30PM MST Phoenix AZ.
7lbs. 15 oz. 19inches. this was the longest day in a long time. the mother had a tough time during the delivery but but all is well now.
My Grandson and I are shouting to the world with joy.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!
Congratulations! Your life just changed for the better in so many ways you never dreamed about before. When my first granddaughter was born, my son-in-law and I teased the rest of the family about making her a golfer and they all teased us back that she was going to be a LADY... heaven forbid! When my grandson was born 2 years later, they didn't even step in our way and we went to buy him cleats and little toy clubs when he was 4 days old. Now that he's 4 years old, he wakes up every morning and asks if he can go to the golf course or does he have to go to school that day. He's actually very well behaved on the course and doesn't bother anyone.

You are about to have more fun than you ever knew.

WOW!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

congrats !!!!!!! Enjoy spoiling him as he gets older


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

WAIT A MINUTE...

I just reread that... GREAT grandson... DAYAM that's wonderful!!!

You know all about grandkids then. You old fart...


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations To you and your family Bob glad to hear that all are well have fun with all your family. Now you know you must be getting old to have greatgrandkids!!!!!


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Congrats to ya BT! Nothing like a great foursome. Enjoy that lil bundle while you can, as I am sure you know, they grow up fast!

Now to poke a lil fun at you....

Great grand kid??? WOW, you must be old! JK! 

Make sure to put up a pic of his first club.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

makes me feel young, I only have grandkids


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Congrats to you and your family. A Great Grandson is really special. Glad to know that "Mom" is doing well. :thumbsup:


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Awesome*

Awesome news, that's great to hear!


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Did you pick out his first set of clubs yet Paw Paw? Congrats!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for your nice comments.

Now that I'm an official "old Fart" or "you are old" I deserve every bit of this and I'm happy to accept these discriptive phrases of my MANLINESS.:headbang:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes you desevre it Bob top job you old fart!


----------

